# R58 + E37S =E=mc2



## David-j (Jun 15, 2016)

so thanks to the help of a few people, especially coffeechap and dan150. iv finally got my setup iv had it running for just under a week and already really happy with the results iv been getting. the grinder was a doddle to dial in and my shots have been constantly good using the rave signature blend. I'm sure at the moment I'm just scratching the surface of good quality espresso based drinks and I'm looking forward to how far I can develop my skills.


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Nice compact set up


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Congratulations, same setup here too. Glad to hear it's doing the bizzo.


----------



## David-j (Jun 15, 2016)

Like I said I'm totaly new to serious espressos, I was in the mind set that it was going tobe a good few weeks of inconsistent shots before I started pulling good shots. Day 2 and 3 I was drinking the best coffee Iv ever tasted. Must be a tetement to the setup, because it's sertantly not my skills


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

That's a common experience. And a bitter irony. Beginning with the usual Classic/MC2 type kit is cheaper but a lot more tricky. The irony is that mostly, people wait until they're confident it's worth the expense, or that they're 'worthy' and 'experienced enough' before going for top drawer kit, yet my experience showed that getting a good machine and grinder like the above actually made it considerably easier to start getting consistently good results. Consistent grind, coupled with great temperature stability is the key. If you are fortunate enough to jump in at the deep end, you've saved yourself a lot of hassle and quite a few bouts of upgraditis! Chopping in my Classic and MC2 for an R58 and a better grinder (ok I have had 2 or 3 now) was the best thing.


----------



## birchgra (Jun 28, 2016)

I know nothing, but that looks nice to me! As a newby to 'proper' coffee myself, I hope I make as good a progress as you obviously have in my first few weeks!


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Excellent setup!


----------



## David-j (Jun 15, 2016)

birchgra said:


> I know nothing, but that looks nice to me! As a newby to 'proper' coffee myself, I hope I make as good a progress as you obviously have in my first few weeks!


Yea I understand that not every on had silly amounts of cash to throw at a machine. I got both used from people on this forum, both very nice people and very informative. I did have a cheap coffee machine and enjoy trying to make coffee but nothing like what I have now. All I can say is do your research ask lots of questions and I'm sure you will be making cracking drinks in no time.


----------



## mrSpoon (Nov 26, 2016)

that space looks like it was made for that machine!

Just coincidence or did you just do a very neat job when you raised the shelf hight??


----------



## andrewparts (Jan 22, 2017)

looks a lovely set up


----------



## TobiasM (Nov 16, 2016)

really nice set up, imho the R58 is a nice DB machine, because the look is very clean.


----------



## fenom60 (Dec 6, 2016)

Nice setup


----------



## nicholasj (Nov 11, 2013)

hotmetal said:


> That's a common experience. And a bitter irony. Beginning with the usual Classic/MC2 type kit is cheaper but a lot more tricky. The irony is that mostly, people wait until they're confident it's worth the expense, or that they're 'worthy' and 'experienced enough' before going for top drawer kit, yet my experience showed that getting a good machine and grinder like the above actually made it considerably easier to start getting consistently good results. Consistent grind, coupled with great temperature stability is the key. If you are fortunate enough to jump in at the deep end, you've saved yourself a lot of hassle and quite a few bouts of upgraditis! Chopping in my Classic and MC2 for an R58 and a better grinder (ok I have had 2 or 3 now) was the best thing.


Well said........unfortunately for me!!


----------



## RossP (Aug 2, 2015)

Awesome!

I'm surprised to learn that the Rocket will only consume a maximum of 1400w. (I was concerned about your 4 gang adapter knowing that my machine guzzles the domestic maximum of 3000w!)

Maybe I need to get myself a Rocket, purely for environmental reasons.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Looks fab









I've got shelf envy now - I'd love a little shelf like that!


----------

